# Intro



## sweetlou63 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey all, new member, we'll not actually, joined a couple of years ago and just been reading and reading learning, have to say I have learned a lot. So finally my first post, to join the community. Look  to more knowledge and help from the board. It's pretty cool and I can see a lot of people are pretty honest and real with the advice. Also looking at upgrading my membership for those reasons alone. Cool board and people. Hope the intro was good enough, lol. Thanks in advance


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2014)

sweetlou63, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jan 8, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## sweetlou63 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jsrsolution (Jan 10, 2014)

hello everyone i m new in this forum..


----------



## jsrsolution (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello there ?????


----------



## aminoman74 (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome. Glad you finally decided to participate.


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

Howdy


----------

